# Data card suggestions.



## Renny (Feb 20, 2012)

My budget for a 3G data card is <2K, I'll be using it with a few service providers but mostly with Aircel,

It must have a facility to switch between 2G and 3G modes and vice-verse while browsing (important).
Do they normally come with some software to do the above, type number and password etc. ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> It must have a facility to switch between 2G and 3G modes and vice-verse while browsing (important).
> Do they normally come with some software to do the above, type number and password etc. ?



I don't know whether 2G/3G changing is available or but these datacards comes with software to install which need number & password.

I have Tata Photon+ which works well.but my frnds photon has connectivity issues. 

so do proper research & buy


----------



## Renny (Feb 20, 2012)

^OK, I've never used a data card before, that's why I need to make sure the one I'm buying has what I need.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> ^OK, I've never used a data card before, that's why I need to make sure the one I'm buying has what I need.



I understand market is flooded with many brands of datacard.
so do read reviews & then choose wisely.

the only main advantage of data card is its portability.


----------



## Renny (Feb 20, 2012)

Lava 730G and Micromax 353G have the same features but the Lava one is cheaper by Rs.400, but there are no reviews of the Lava one 

Flipkart: Micromax MMX 353G: Datacard

Flipkart: Lava 730 G: Datacard


----------



## Renny (Feb 21, 2012)

I've decided to go with the 353G, price is 2099/- at Flipkart,

I stay in Bangalore, how much would it cost in SP road?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 21, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I've decided to go with the 353G, price is 2099/- at Flipkart,
> 
> I stay in Bangalore, how much would it cost in SP road?



Don't buy these, get a Huawei E1750 or E122.

3G Modem Store- Buy 3G Modems in India-Buy 3G Datacards in India-USB 3G Modem-EDGE/GPRS/HSDPA/UMTS


----------



## Renny (Feb 26, 2012)

Just a query on data cards, can you change the mode(2G to 3G and vice verse) without restarting and reconnecting like in mobiles?

Or should the data card be restarted and reconnected to the network?


----------



## ulysses (Feb 27, 2012)

Even though 
I have used Tata Photon Plus (CDMA)prepaid for more than a year (before jumping in to 3G sim+ unlocked 3G data card band wagon )

and my wife has a company given Post paid Reliance Net Connect even now (CDMA),

I will suggest you get a unlocked 7.2 mbps data card from ebay.in at a very low price.
HUAWEI E1731/E1732/E1750c/E173 between Rs 1275-1399 (including courier)

Avoid ZTE modems if possible.(Most voda data cards are ZTE)
Avoid BSNL proprietory locked data cards like Bubonic Plague (micromax,teracom,Zte etc)

you have two options 

1.Buy factory never locked modems from Letsbuy/flipkart @ rs 1600-2000 .

2.Ebay unlocked data cards ( no 3.6 mbps stick to Huawei 7.2 mbps cards ) below Rs 1400.
Get 3G prepaid sim from a few companies and check signal strength at your home with a small 3 G data pack (Rs 100-100 mb like that)
Then go for 4 GB/6GB/10 GB dat arecharge. average cost Rs 600-1200/30 days.
I have 4-5 data cards lying unused in my house. Then you know I have learnt by trial and error !!
Now I want only 21 mbps data card!!


----------



## Renny (Feb 27, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Just a query on data cards, can you change the mode(2G to 3G and vice verse) without restarting and reconnecting like in mobiles?
> 
> Or should the data card be restarted and reconnected to the network?



Can someone please answer this? I'm sure there are data card owners here who can answer this!


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 28, 2012)

There is no such thing. If your SIM is 3G supported then your card will work with 3G speed else 2G speed. There is no for restarting. 
And moreover consider getting Micromax Data Cards. Though Huawei ones are good too but have only 3 months warranty where as the former has 1yr warranty.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 28, 2012)

if you would like to punish yourself, go for "Idea"


----------



## Gauravs90 (Feb 28, 2012)

ulysses said:


> Avoid ZTE modems if possible.(Most voda data cards are ZTE)



Any specific problem with ZTE Modems?


----------



## Renny (Feb 28, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> There is no such thing. If your SIM is 3G supported then your card will work with 3G speed else 2G speed. There is no for restarting.
> And moreover consider getting Micromax Data Cards. Though Huawei ones are good too but have only 3 months warranty where as the former has 1yr warranty.



Thanks, the reason I asked is in mobiles one can change modes from 2G to 3G in settings even after the internet connection is established, so is the same technique possible in data cards?


----------

